# 4 month old weight



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

Rambo is 4 months and went to the vet today and weighed 38 lbs  He's getting so big! He's very fluffy and he's tall but when he gets wet you can see how skinny he really is. Is 38 a good weight for 4 months? How much did your puppy weigh at 4 months?
He gets 1 1/2 cups of food morning and night, should I feed him more or is this a good amount to feed him? And here are some pictures just because he is so cute  :wub:


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Rebell weighed exactly 40.0 lbs at 16 weeks old, he's now 9 months old and eats 3 cups of kibble twice a day with 1/2 can of wet puppy food in the evening. At 4 months I bumped him up to 2 cups, twice a day.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

What a stunning boy, 38 pounds is an excellent weight for a 4mo male, generally you would want to see them between 35 and 40 pounds.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

That is a cute boy :wub: Ace was 43 lbs 4 months old


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

kwedd18 said:


> Rambo is 4 months and went to the vet today and weighed 38 lbs  He's getting so big! He's very fluffy and he's tall but when he gets wet you can see how skinny he really is. Is 38 a good weight for 4 months? How much did your puppy weigh at 4 months?
> He gets 1 1/2 cups of food morning and night, should I feed him more or is this a good amount to feed him? And here are some pictures just because he is so cute  :wub:


My boy was 40 pounds. I think I feed him 1/2 cup 3x a day. 
You puppy is such a doll =)


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> My boy was 40 pounds. I think I feed him 1/2 cup 3x a day.
> You puppy is such a doll =)


Wait I was wrong. .. I had to double look at his grow chart. He was 48 lbs


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was 30.6 lbs at 16 weeks (vet scale) and was eating 2 cups of Fromm LBP


----------

